# Cold water dip tube. Antisiphon OR to get the water to the bottom.



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

So, I am at Ferguson this morning and I have two guys in front of me literally arguing over the purpose of a cold water "dip" tube.

I personally say it sort of acts as both. It does get the water toward the bottom, and if it has a hole, which it should, also acts as an antisiphon device.

So, lets hear what all the PZ'ers have to say.

Cheers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Hot water rises, cold water on the bottom gets heated and rises. It doesnt act as a anti-siphon device in any way.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A dip tube would act as a perfect siphon device and the hole is to prevent siphoning though I don't think it works that well in real world applications. I've had dozens (hundreds ?) of water heaters siphon when working on lower lines and they all would have had dip tubes with those little holes in it. Make the hole too small and it doesn't prevent siphonage, make it too large and it dilutes the hot water leaving the tank.






Paul


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

@Miss, I agree, but here in the good ole state of Michigan, if the dip tube has a hole at the top, they classify it as an Anti-Siphon device as well. Maybe even in the IPC too. Maybe under Section 504.1...maybe.

Just sharing.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Dual purpose is to act as an anti siphoning device and to send the cold water down forcing the hot water up. I agree with rock steady that it is not large enough.

Ever work on a heater that had a dip tube drop(melted), cold water will move over to the outlet and not deliver hot water.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Richard and Rocksteady.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have had back siphonage, but never enough to burn an element

I say it works

Has anybody had a problem with this


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

swedishcharm21 said:


> So, I am at Ferguson this morning and I have two guys in front of me literally arguing over the purpose of a cold water "dip" tube.
> 
> I personally say it sort of acts as both. It does get the water toward the bottom, and if it has a hole, which it should, also acts as an antisiphon device.
> 
> ...


Was one of them ur apprentice?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> A dip tube would act as a perfect siphon device and the hole is to prevent siphoning though I don't think it works that well in real world applications. I've had dozens (hundreds ?) of water heaters siphon when working on lower lines and they all would have had dip tubes with those little holes in it. Make the hole too small and it doesn't prevent siphonage, make it too large and it dilutes the hot water leaving the tank.
> 
> Paul


Same,same


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> Was one of them ur apprentice?


No! But i suspect they were someone elses


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

swedishcharm21 said:


> So, I am at Ferguson this morning and I have two guys in front of me literally arguing over the purpose of a cold water "dip" tube.
> 
> I personally say it sort of acts as both. It does get the water toward the bottom, and if it has a hole, which it should, also acts as an antisiphon device.
> 
> ...


 





Swede, you're at it again?......:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Swede, you're at again?......:whistling2:


Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hopefully it won't take a hundred replies to answer this question.

If there was ever an award for asking pot-stirring questions that Plumbers can't help themselves but to argue about endlessly, then surely the Svede would win the prize.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The answer is yes.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Hopefully it won't take a hundred replies to answer this question.
> 
> If there was ever an award for asking pot-stirring questions that Plumbers can't help themselves but to argue about endlessly, then surely the Svede would win the prize.


Yah-Yah


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.wayfair.com/Rheem-Flared...PA49-RHE1072&gclid=COaO77bn96wCFQ7atgodmDpMSA

Jeesh, could we get some more advanced questions on our test?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> ...Jeesh, could we get some more advanced questions on out test?


We tried but nobody thought calculating rolling offsets was important.:laughing:


----------



## EmmaWrennn (Oct 23, 2011)

I've replaced a few dip tubes that actually had check valves in them. A lot of the time the check valve gets stuck and causes low water pressure on the hot side. I remove them seeing as the hwt is already protected by a vacuum breaker. Fixes the problem pretty nicely. All of the new water heaters i'm installing are bottom feed now.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

EmmaWrennn said:


> I've replaced a few dip tubes that actually had check valves in them. A lot of the time the check valve gets stuck and causes low water pressure on the hot side. I remove them seeing as the hwt is already protected by a vacuum breaker. Fixes the problem pretty nicely. All of the new water heaters i'm installing are bottom feed now.


Dip tubes with check valves? Could you post a link? Or are you calling heat traps check valves?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

The dip tube gets the cold water to the bottom. They have a hole in it to prevent siphoning. They don't put dip tubes in heaters to prevent siphoning. Those two idiots need a reality slap upside the head. Now, who's buyin' beer?


----------

